# Beretta Storm Type F Full Size 40 Cal Feed Ramp



## kaboooom (Jul 6, 2013)

My px4 is working fine but have been wanting to polish the feed ramp just cause. But the feed ramp is blackened from day one out of the box. Is this a special coating? My Bersa Thunder Duo-Tone 380 cannot be polished since it is an iodized coating. Has anyone had their feed ramp polished when their PX4 Storm Full Sized Type F 40 cal came back from Beretta? Was it shiny?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The PX4 series and the 92/96 series feeds almost directly into the chamber. What your referring to as the feed ramp is not. The feed ramp is polished and part of the barrel and is already shiny. Look at the bottom rear of the barrel, the shiny part, that's the feed ramp. I'd highly suggest you don't go polishing on the frame.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

"Just 'cause" is no reason to be messing with your feed ramp. If it's working properly, shoot, clean, repeat. If it's not working right, call Beretta. "Improving" your feed ramp will also very likely void your warranty.


----------

